# What plants do you like to grow with your orchids?



## Brandon Tam (Sep 15, 2017)

What other plants do you like to grow with your orchids?


----------



## Ray (Sep 15, 2017)

Oxalis.

Oh. You said "like".


----------



## Paphluvr (Sep 15, 2017)

Ray said:


> Oxalis.
> 
> Oh. You said "like".



Good one, Ray! 

How about bromeliads, esp. Tillandsia.


----------



## naoki (Sep 15, 2017)

Not in the same pot as orchids, but I like to grow carnivorous plants such as Nepenthes, Utricularia, Pinguicula, Heliamphora, Cephalotus, Drosera. Some of these (the last three) would be happier with much stronger light, but they seem to do ok with the strong end of orchid light.


----------



## Dandrobium (Sep 15, 2017)

On the lower cooler shelves where I have a couple Draculas, I have all my highland Nepenthes. Also growing Pings, Drosera, Dionaea, and Tillandsia.


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 15, 2017)

Nepenthes!
And bromeliads (Achmea fasciata)


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Sep 15, 2017)

Some nepenthes, sphagnum moss (comes with nepenthes), bromeliads (mostly tillandsias) and one fern


----------



## chrismende (Sep 16, 2017)

Anthuriums, gesneriads, begonias.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 17, 2017)

I have a few anthuriums under the benches in the 'open' house.


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 17, 2017)

Azalea, carnivorous plants (sarracenia pinguicula) and begonias. And vegetables in my garden.


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 17, 2017)

naoki said:


> Not in the same pot as orchids, but I like to grow carnivorous plants such as Nepenthes, Utricularia, Pinguicula, Heliamphora, Cephalotus, Drosera. Some of these (the last three) would be happier with much stronger light, but they seem to do ok with the strong end of orchid light.





Dandrobium said:


> On the lower cooler shelves where I have a couple Draculas, I have all my highland Nepenthes. Also growing Pings, Drosera, Dionaea, and Tillandsia.





CambriaWhat said:


> Nepenthes!
> And bromeliads (Achmea fasciata)





Daniel Herrera said:


> Some nepenthes, sphagnum moss (comes with nepenthes), bromeliads (mostly tillandsias) and one fern





Brabantia said:


> Azalea, carnivorous plants (sarracenia pinguicula) and begonias. And vegetables in my garden.


I'm loving all the carnivorous plants everyone! 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 17, 2017)

Some carnivores, and some typical tropical foliage, and papyrus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 17, 2017)

Begonia Rex hybrids, Pinguicula, small succulents & cacti. 

Used to have lots of African Violet, but none at the moment anymore.


----------



## abax (Sep 18, 2017)

I have some heritage Begonias, hippeastrum and a huge
bearss lime tree.


----------

